

How to Get Internship in Software Companies - abhishekdesai
http://abhishekdesai.com/how-to-get-internship-in-software-companies

======
l0nwlf
I wonder why a bogus post full of false claims is even posted on HN.

> He is in 5th semester which means he hardly knows anything about computer
> science or programming languages till now.

To quote Linus, "Numbers talk, Bullshit walks"

Checkout this: <http://www.spoj.pl/ranks/countries/>

FYI, Programming language is taught in first semester. There are assignments,
mini-projects etc which has to be done in a _programming language_.

>Clueless students go around searching for companies on their own and with the
help of their parents, relatives. And that is where this vicious cycle of
"Pulling the strings" starts.

Companies visit the campus and hire for internship. How do one intern at
companies like Google, Facebook by "pulling strings" I wonder.

>99% of Indian Engineering students do not know anything about FTP till they
graduate from computer science.

Many colleges have centralized repository for software hosted on FTP.
(including mine: <http://www.iiita.ac.in/> )

~~~
abhishekdesai
I guess I have offended an IITan. I should have mentioned in my post that I am
not talking about IITs here. Sorry my mistake. But this is a truth at least in
most Engineering Colleges in my state Gujarat.

